# Walking the dog while wading



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

What are some tips for using topwaters while wading? I have used them many times for bass, but it is easier to work them when you're standing above the water. Any tips?

Also, when do y'all recommend using topwaters for trout and reds while wading? I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I use topwaters 50% of the time.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Baits with the line eye on top of the bait works best for wading, keeps you from dragging the bait when you twitch it. Mirrolure and most manufacturers make same models in both nose and top eye variations. Learn to tie a loop knot on your topwaters, this will give the bait a little more wiggle. I usually go straight to the bait with my line, no leader material. If you use leader material, make sure it is lightweight so you don't loose any action. 
Lots of times a fish will follow a topwater, therefore, keep your retrieve going until the bait is very close to you as you wade. As the bait gets closer, start to drop your rod tip a little to the side, this will keep from dragging the bait. Finally, don't get to wrapped up in the perfect "walk the dog" retrieve. Erratic, stop start, jiggle it, type retrieves work just as well if not better, especially on smaller baits like skitterwalks. 
I use smaller baits for reds, mainly because of how their mouths are shaped. Many of your bass baits work great for reds. Pop r's up in the shoreline are deadly. Don't get to wrapped up in colors for topwaters, chrome variations are pretty standard. Good luck! Fall is a great time for topwaters.


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

When do you typically use them? In the morning, all day, etc? I know for bass it is usually early morning, late evening, basically low light situations. Does this hold true for saltwater as well?

As far as retrieve, I just worry about not having the space to move the rod effectively, but I played around with it a little this morning at the neighborhood lake and can get a similar movement a couple of different ways. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I throw topwaters probably 90% of the time, doesn't matter if I am in the boat or wading. Whenever there is any activity on the surface, a topwater should work. It is also a good lure to locate fish and don't think topwaters just work in the morning or evening. I've caught fish all day long on tops.


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

JustSlabs said:


> I throw topwaters probably 90% of the time, doesn't matter if I am in the boat or wading. Whenever there is any activity on the surface, a topwater should work. It is also a good lure to locate fish and don't think topwaters just work in the morning or evening. I've caught fish all day long on tops.


That's what I had heard, I just wanted to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

JustSlabs said:


> I throw topwaters probably 90% of the time, doesn't matter if I am in the boat or wading. Whenever there is any activity on the surface, a topwater should work. It is also a good lure to locate fish and don't think topwaters just work in the morning or evening. I've caught fish all day long on tops.


True. As you get more confident with them you start catching at all times of the day. Windy or calm as well.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Also, if it is choppy, work the lure parrallel with the chop rather than chunking into them.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

candidly it's easier for me to work a topwater when wading. I can work it much closer.

the higher angle in the boat usually throws my rhythm much closer. And topwaters are money all the time. I've caught fish on top when i really thought it wasn't prime time.


----------

